# New 3DS PAL 9.0 - 9.2 online retailers?



## 0bvious (Jan 19, 2015)

I have seen a few AUS New 3DSs for sale. I would want a PAL version of the system, so these seem perfect. Anyone have any clue as to the system number the AUS models are shipping with?

(Obviously, I'm looking to get a 9.0-9.2 system for potential Gateway things.)

Any good online retailers or eBay sellers stocking these to the UK?

Thanks


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe there's a few. You have play-asia which ships fairly quickly, fishpond comes straight from Australia (ships slower though), and a few others iirc.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

Isnt  PAL the same as Australia? Am i missing somethng?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Isnt PAL the same as Australia? Am i missing somethng?


 
Yeah, The Australian N3DS is EXACTLY the same as the PAL ones, no difference.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

3 more sleeps and I get may hands on the precious white.........


----------



## 0bvious (Jan 19, 2015)

I am considering getting one, but worried about import duties. NEED THE PRECIOUS


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.365games.co.uk/3ds-consoles
ships from UK, so no import duties


----------



## bache (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought one in-store a week ago and it has 9.0.0.


----------



## 0bvious (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks. Bought myself one from 365games. Let's hope Gateway release the N3DS exploit soon


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 20, 2015)

0bvious said:


> Thanks. Bought myself one from 365games. Let's hope Gateway release the N3DS exploit soon


yeah i got mine from there, i know its probably going to end up all EU/US launch consoles having 9.0-9.2.....but if by some chance they aren't the aus consoles would no doubt shoot up in price......even though i have had it for getting on for 2 months now...having another play-through of OoT was good, shame my mario kart is a 1.0 version so no online with that.....so still be playing mostly on my normal 3ds xl as i cant get any updates from eshop on the n3ds....which is a shame....oh well im sure they will release "soon"


----------

